# fglrx driver spams dmesg

## thomasvk

For some reason fglrx spam my dmesg like this:

```
...

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xd37623a0 still mapped

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xf2cc82b0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_free_buffer_queue] *ERROR* buffer qeue 0xf2cc82a0 still mapped

...
```

And many, many more of those lines.

I don't even know when it actually happens, seems almost random. Sometimes after some time it's in it, sometimes after the same amount of time and similar things I've done it isn't. I tried remergin and recompiling kernel, removing and reinstalling ati-drivers, changing some settings in xorg.conf (happens with both UseInternalAGPGART on "on" and "off").

Any suggestions?

----------

## thomasvk

Does anyone have any suggestions?   :Sad: 

----------

## thomasvk

Someone must know SOMETHING about this??

Perhaps useful, probably not. The number (0xf2cc82b0 in above example) is the same during subsequent spamming, but it's not always the same. Probably different between reboots or maybe X restarts.

If anyone even has a random suggestion, please tell me!

It's not like I have big problems, but it's quite annoying when I need useful dmesg output and /var/log/messages is getting quite big and filled with useless data...

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

what kernel/ati-drivers version do you have?

----------

## alienjon

Well, I really have no idea what the problem is, but since no one else seems to be taking a crack at it let me ask if this is a new problem or has this been around for a while? I basically want to boil down to see if this could be tied to an upgraded kernel (I hear that 2.6.14 has had some issues with the ATI drivers (although I haven't had any problems yet that I haven't already had)) or if a simple re-compile of the drivers (which I believe need to be done after a kernel compile) would fix the problem.

----------

## thomasvk

My kernel is 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 and ati-drivers 8.19.10. I also had the problems with the 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 kernel and 8.18.something ati-drivers.

----------

## alienjon

Have you re-compiled the drivers since updating the kernel. I had to, but I think that the problem I had was much different than the one you are experiencing. Also, is the fglrx module loading properly (this was the problem that I had - the new kernel broke the old drivers so I just had to do a quick re-compile and it fixed the issue)

----------

## thomasvk

When I had the old versions I recompiled the kernel, drivers, rebooted. When I installed the new kernel I recompiled the drivers and rebooted. With the new drivers I only recompiled those and rebooted. In all cases the same errors. The fglrx kernel module loads just fine without any errors.

----------

## alienjon

Since your module is loading fine you aren't having the issue I was.

Ok, I did a bit of searching and no one seems to have the exact problem that you are having, but I did find that for your error:

 *Quote:*   

> [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xd37623b0 still in use (map_count=1)

 

The following post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-315616-highlight-fireglrmmap.html) suggested the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dustfinger wrote: 
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdcc7bf10 still in use (map_count=1) 
> ...

 

These aren't the exact same errors, but I think it would be worth checking into.

Also check: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358063-highlight-fireglrmmap.html

Their problems seems to be more complex than what you are having, but it is another place to look.

----------

## thomasvk

alienjon, thanks for your help, but I already found that thread. I've already tried with both UseInternalAGP to on and off but it makes no difference, like I also said in the startpost.

 :Sad: 

----------

## alienjon

Oops. Must have missed that.

----------

## Kelvie

I have the exact same problem.  It is extremely annoying because it essentially makes the syslog useless.  Also , what video card are you using?  I have a radeon mobility 9600 (M9 or M10, forget)

----------

## thomasvk

I have a Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600XT.

... and still the same problem.

My system log is now 700MB+ lol.

----------

## Kelvie

Hmm.. I think I've found out what causes mine (pending further testing).

I have xine set to opengl for video out -- fglrx doesn't like that.  mplayer doesn't seem to have this problem when using -vo gl.

I set xine to xv for video output, and I am not getting those messages thusfar -- I wonder if any other apps try to access the video out the same way though.

----------

## thomasvk

Well I guess if you have direct rendering enabled that X itself uses opengl for rendering...

----------

## arabis

I have these errors too.

These errors occurs when I play a video using opengl with mplayer or xine or when I play with Doom3demo.

But with kde opengl screensaver, no errors.

Is there someone who found a good solution for this problem (beside not using dri or not using opengl for video  :Confused:  ).

----------

## krazykit

 *Quote:*   

> My system log is now 700MB+ lol.

 

I checked my system log after you mentioned this... mine was 4 gigs... seems I misconfigured logging... and most of it WAS ATI spam.

----------

## beatryder

I have this same problem, it happens for me only when I play a garbled video, or play more than one video at a time

----------

## arabis

 *Quote:*   

> mine was 4 gigs

 

Are you using logrotate, otherwise:

```
# emerge logrotate
```

This will give you a chance.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> it happens for me only when I play a garbled video

 

What do you mean "garbled"?  :Confused: 

----------

## beatryder

 *Quote:*   

> What do you mean "garbled"? 

 

I mean corrupted, or the codec is wrong.

----------

## arabis

About this garbled thing: I check many videos and some doesn't give me errors messages and some does.

So, I guess the culprit is not ati-drivers but the videos themselves. Is there a way to fix these videos.

----------

## ahs

I'm having the same problems here. My /var/log/message's growth is somewhere near 1 MB / minute  :Confused: 

The error messages are different though. This is really getting annoying, since as the previous poster

mentioned, it makes syslog useless.

```
Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_lock_device] context 1 - use_count up to 1

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_lock_device] got lock

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_lock_device] switch context to 1...

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:_r6x_switch_context] 0 => 1

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:_r6x_switch_context] no context switch neccessary (b)

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:_r6x_WaitNotBusy] 

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_lock_device] context 1 - use_count down to 0

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_lock_device] context 1 has lock

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_lock] 0x00000001 got lock -> set lock.priv = 0xf75305c0

Feb  5 10:52:25 manwe [fglrx:firegl_ioctl] ioctl finished, retcode = 0

```

----------

## rickvernam

 *ahs wrote:*   

> I'm having the same problems here. My /var/log/message's growth is somewhere near 1 MB / minute 
> 
> The error messages are different though. This is really getting annoying, since as the previous poster
> 
> mentioned, it makes syslog useless.
> ...

 

Having the EXACT same chunk of messages here (not my system - a co-workers).  what versions of xorg, kernel, ati-drivers, ati card & do you have UseInternalAGPGART set to yes or no?

----------

## thomasvk

Hi there!

By now my old videocard (9600XT) has broken and I lived with an NVidia 6600LE for a while. Now I'm back with an ATI card, the X800Pro, again. Until now I used the 'radeon' driver but I thought I'd give the binary drivers a go... and what do you know!? The same fooking errors spamming my system log again. I cannot believe there's no-one who has a solution for this or AT LEAST know WHERE it's coming from, what the CAUSE is. It's very frustrating.

----------

## rickvernam

I can't be sure what was causing the problem, nor what made it go away.

The solution I had to come up with was to turn of syslog b/c /var/log/messages was needing to be emptied every day to keep the hd from filling.

At some point later, I had to do something to the system that required me to view the log, so I tunred syslog back on.  at that point, fglrx was not spamming the log.

I, unfortunately, do not know what changes were made to the system during that period of time.

----------

## thomasvk

Weird thing: I do not have this with Kororaa (the Gentoo based XGL Live-CD) but I do have this on Gentoo even if I copy over the xorg.conf to my Gentoo box.... and that Kororaa is doing the XGL and all!!

Is there way for syslog to just disable certain messages based on conditions? THat way I could just disable fglrx messages or the specific messages I'm getting.

This is so annoying.  :Sad: 

----------

## rickvernam

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> Is there way for syslog to just disable certain messages based on conditions? THat way I could just disable fglrx messages or the specific messages I'm getting.

 

I tried unsuccessfully, but only made one or two attempts...so I can't say I really tried...  I had messed with syslog's configuration.

what kernel & ati-drivers versions are you using?

The system that used to have this problem is an x86 with ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 driving an ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

running a 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 kernel and xorg-x11 6.8.2-r7

I know for sure that the kernel in that machine has not changed since having all those problems.  I do not know about the ati-drivers or xorg though.

This should be pretty standard stuff here, but fwiw -

The Kernel's direct rendering manager or whatever it is called (in drivers - character devices) is turned off.

In xorg.conf, UseInternalAGPGART is set to "no"

----------

## thomasvk

Hello,

I now run the latest kernel (2.6.17-gentoo-r1, I think it is) and latest ati-drivers (8.26.18-r1) and the new X.org 7. But I have had this problem since way back but unfortunately I don't know the version numbers anymore. I think it was 2.6.13 kernel, X.org 6.8 for sure and ati-drivers... I don't know... I think around 8.18. I do not think it's version related, this problem.

I must say I have only had this with Gentoo with this computer. When I run Ubuntu, SUSE or Kororaa like I just tried I don't have this problem. Also, on my laptop with a Mobile 9600 (M10  :Razz: ) I don't have this problem. On this PC there was even a whole new reinstallation with a new kernel built cleanly...

I don't have DRI in the kernel... I have tried all combinations of module AND built-in with agpgart and nvidia-agp (nforce 2 chipset)... also all combinations with UseInternalAGPGART... no changes.

When I first installed Gentoo I had no problems. When I first had the problems I tried an older kernel and versions I had lying around and STILL had the problems. It might just be hardware related, nforce2 related, or whatever,... I don't know.

The stupidest thing is... if it were Open Source, I could have already grepped the sources and at least have an IDEA where it comes from (hardware/software... agp bus/card/drivers/kernel/etc/etc) or contacted the devs... but that's no go now.  :Sad: 

----------

## lesu

Hi,

I had the same Problem. I tried various configurations, finally I added some Options from my old xorg.conf and now it works. 

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option "no_accel"       "no"

        Option "no_dri" "no"

        Option "mtrr"   "off"

        # === Screen Management ===

        Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)"

        Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

        Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

        Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

        Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

        Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

        # === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

        Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

        Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

        # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

        Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

        # === OpenGL Overlay ===

        # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

        #       will be disabled automatically

        Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

        # === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

        Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

        # === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

        Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

        # === QBS Management ===

        Option "Stereo"                     "off"

        Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

        # === FSAA Management ===

        Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

        Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

        Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

        Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

        # === Misc Options ===

        Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

        Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

        Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

        Option  "UseInternalAGPGART"    "yes"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

```

----------

## thomasvk

Thank you very much for the reply. Currently I run Ubuntu and don't have the issues but I'm installing Gentoo again. I'll certainly try your suggestion!

----------

## thomasvk

I have no idea how or why,... but that is THE winning solution! It totally worked! Roxor! Thanks!

----------

